

Seven Reasons I’m Fascinated By Uber’s Latest Financing - semilshah
http://blog.semilshah.com/2013/08/24/seven-reasons-im-fascinated-by-ubers-latest-financing/

======
devx
> Google’s head legal honcho David Drummond joins the Uber Board. So, this
> means that any municipality thinking of messing with Uber (which seems to
> happen monthly) will now have to think twice about getting into fisticuffs
> with Google. Well-played, Uber, well-played.

Wow. This is potentially bigger than the investment itself, because it will
probably do more to ensure the survivability of the company than the money
they received, which they would've gotten from other places later anyway.

